# timidity einrichten

## rmalias@lycos.de

hallo

ich will midi zum laufen  bringen also habe ich im Forum gesucht und ach die gentoo hilfe genutzt. 

So habe ich timidity++ und den fontfile emerged und nun?

Nach Anleitung wars das, bei mir hat das aber keinen effekt.

Da ich den 2.6er kernel habe, hab ich sonst kein alsa installiert.

Woran liegt das denn?

ps timidity ist als default zum runlevel hinzugefügt. unter kde kann ich im kontriollzentrum keine geräte auswählen

Danke

----------

## Pylon

Nun, timidity-2.12 laeuft bei mir auf ppc, wo ich komplett MIDI emulieren muss, sehr gut.  Das 2.13er-Release macht irgendwie Probleme, sodass ich nur ein Rauschen hoere (jedoch klappt die wave-File-Ausgabe).

Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen, ein paar Soundbaenke runter zu laden und diese in der Config einzustellen.  Die Klangqualitaet wird um einiges besser  :Smile: 

Eine recht gute Beschreibung dazu gibt es unter http://rnvs.informatik.tu-chemnitz.de/~jan/noteedit/german/doc/timidity_server.html

Achja, und der Gentoo-ALSA-Guide hat auch noch ein paar Informationen zu timidity.

----------

## Donnergurgler

Ich habe vor langer Zeit mal eine kurze Anleitung

gepostet, wie man Midi für NoteEdit unter Gentoo

einrichten kann. Noch mit 2.4er Kernel, aber

vielleicht hilft dir die Anleitung ja ein wenig weiter:

MIDI für NoteEdit einrichten

Chao,

Jens

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Hallo,

habe auch ein Problem mit Timidity. Es will einfach nicht. Hab die Foren schon durchforstet und einiges gefunden, aber nichts hat geklappt.

Ich hab also timidity++ und timidity-eawpatchs sowie pmidi emerge, Skript gestartet und zum Default-Runlevel hinzugefügt. Nach Howto sollte das dann schon funktionieren. Tut's aber nicht. Es funktioniert nicht und das typische Verhalten sieht so aus:

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/timidity zap

 * Manually resetting timidity to stopped state.

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/timidity start

 * Starting Timidity Virtual Midi Sequencer...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/timidity stop

 * Stopping Timidity...

start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 16977: No such process                                                                                    [ !! ]
```

Die Ausgabe von pmidi -l liefert eine leere Tabelle.

die aktuelle timidity.cfg, wie sie von den eawpatches erstellt wurde:

```
dir /usr/share/timidity/eawpatches

source gravis.cfg

source gsdrums.cfg

source gssfx.cfg

source xgmap2.cfg
```

(Kernel ist 2.6.7)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

ok, jetzt hab ich keine Fehlermeldungen mehr und pmidi -l erbgibt:

```
-bash-2.05b# pmidi -l

 Port     Client name                       Port name

128:0     TiMidity                          TiMidity port 0

128:1     TiMidity                          TiMidity port 1

128:2     TiMidity                          TiMidity port 2

128:3     TiMidity                          TiMidity port 3
```

Nur: Ich hör nix. Wenn ich ein Midi-File starte, scheint es durchzulaufen, aber es kommt kein Ton. Alles andere ist problemlos zu hören.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

```
timidity test.mid -Ow1S -s 44100 -o output.wav
```

Funktioniert. Die wave-Datei ist auch in guter Qualität und normaler Lautstärke. Aber direkt hab ich immer noch keinen Sound.

Hat denn keiner einen Tipp?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ich dachte immer das Verhalten von Linux wäre determiniert im Gegensatz zu Windows, aber sowas lässt mich dann doch wieder zweifeln: :Rolling Eyes: 

```
sh-2.05b$ timidity /data/media/mid/2.mid -OR1S

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

Segmentation fault

sh-2.05b$ timidity /data/media/mid/2.mid -OR1S

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

Playing /data/media/mid/2.mid

MIDI file: /data/media/mid/2.mid

Format: 1  Tracks: 16  Divisions: 960

Copyright: Koji Kusanagi 1998

Sequence: Dancers #2

Marker: C

Marker: D

Marker: E

Marker: A''

Marker: A

Marker: B

Marker: B'

Marker: F

Marker: A'

Marker: G

Marker: C'

No instrument mapped to drum set 26, program 33

No instrument mapped to drum set 26, program 49

No instrument mapped to drum set 26, program 57

No instrument mapped to drum set 26, program 80
```

Zum ersten Mal Ton. Über ALSA läuft's bisher gar nicht, dafür jetzt halbwegs über aRts.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ich hab wohl mit ALSA irgendein Problem, weil

```
sh-2.05b$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Unloading ALSA...

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels

 * Unloading modules                                                      [ !! ]

                                                                          [ ok ]
```

Hier noch meine /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd  device_mode=0666

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0
```

Woran liegt das?

aktueller Stand  zur Funktionalität:

```
sh-2.05b$ timidity /data/media/mid/2.mid -Oe1S

Playing /data/media/mid/2.mid

MIDI file: /data/media/mid/2.mid

Format: 1  Tracks: 16  Divisions: 960

Copyright: Koji Kusanagi 1998

Sequence: Dancers #2

Marker: C

Marker: D

Marker: E

Marker: A''

Marker: A

Marker: B

Marker: B'

Marker: F

Marker: A'

Marker: G

Marker: C'

No instrument mapped to drum set 26, program 33

No instrument mapped to drum set 26, program 49

No instrument mapped to drum set 26, program 57

No instrument mapped to drum set 26, program 80

sh-2.05b$ timidity /data/media/mid/2.mid -OR1S

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

Segmentation fault

sh-2.05b$ timidity /data/media/mid/2.mid -Os1S

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1155:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy

Can't open pcm device 'default'.

Couldn't open ALSA pcm device (`s')
```

über eSound läuft's, bei aRts und ALSA unterschiedliche Fehlermeldungen.  :Confused: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Eure Resonanz ist ja wirklich überwältigend.

----------

## Pylon

Da braucht wohl niemand mehr MIDI...  Und dabei kann das heute jedes Handy.

In ein wav kann ich auch umleiten und dieses Abspielen.  Aber direkt geht nicht so wirklich.  Vielleicht doch einen Bugreport aufmachen?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort. Ich hatte ja die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben.

Sieht wohl so aus, als ob Midi nicht mehr gefragt ist, dabei kann man damit doch schöne Dinge machen.

Mir ist inzwischen siedend heiß eingefallen, dass ich es bisher versäumt hatte, das Ganze mal ohne KDE zu testen. Also gleich gemacht und siehe da: Auf Konsolenebene funktioniert's problemlos. Also blockiert wohl aRts die Soundausgabe oder seh ich das falsch?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ok, jetzt scheint's zu klappen, aber das muss mir jemand erklären. Nicht perfekt, aber es läuft.

Ich hab im Kontrollzentrum von KDE das Sound-System deaktiviert und seither funktioniert alles, sofern nichts parallel spielt. Wie kommt das?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Grmpf...

Das ist einfach unbefriedigend. Ohne Sound-System gehen ein paar andere Dinge nicht.

Ich werd das wohl nie richtig hinbekommen.

----------

## flo_02_mu

Du könntest mal versuchen das Sound-System (=bei KDE i.d.R. aRts) wieder zu aktivieren und timidity in /etc/conf.d/timidity den Parameter -OR mitzugeben, das sollte normalerweise die Ausgabe auf den artsd umleiten.

- Flo

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Hab ich probiert. Danach war der Sound komplett weg.

----------

## genstef

vielleicht solltest du mal einen Blick auf dmix werfen .. ist ziemlich interressant für parallele Soundausgabe mit Soundservern.

----------

## garaone

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> ok, jetzt hab ich keine Fehlermeldungen mehr und pmidi -l erbgibt:
> 
> ```
> -bash-2.05b# pmidi -l
> 
> ...

 

wie hast du es von dem post vorher bis dahin geschafft... bin immer noch am rumprobieren hier, aber komme nicht weiter...

hab intel8x0... alsa funktioniert... aber kein midiport...

timidity scheint nichts zu bewirken... und der alsa_guide von gentoo sagt da auch nix weiter zu :/

----------

## tora

Ich habe auch das gleische Problem. 

Das initscript /etc/init.d/timidity funzioniert nicht (ich weiss nicht warum).

Wenn du machst:

```

#/usr/bin/timidity -iA &

```

du hast deinen timidity ports.

(sorry für mein Deutsch)

----------

